# Marriott 2017 Maintenance Fees



## SueDonJ

** Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you!* 

** Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:*

Resort Name/Unit Size (include Season if it's a differential)
Operating Fee
Replacement Reserve
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
Developer Subsidy (where it exists)
Special Assessment (where it exists)
TOTAL
Increase/decrease over 2016 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (because I don't blame anybody who doesn't want to do the math!)
** Please report DC Trust and AP Point MF's as the per-point amount in effect on 1/1/17, and any changes throughout the year.*

*MF Related info:*

The *2016 MF thread* has been unstuck and can be found here.
Historical MF info can also be found in this forum's Weeks FAQ.
Operating Budgets for each of the resorts may be posted to owners.marriottvacationclub.com when the bills are sent out.  Sign in, click on "Education & Owner Resources" then navigate through the "Fees, Dues & Loans" section.

************* Thread Compilation *************

_*Destination Club*_

*MF's assessed on purchased Trust Points = $0.5272/Point = $131.80 per Beneficial Interest (BI=250 pts)* Post #11

*Club Dues Fee assessed on Owners of Trust Points and DC-Enrolled Weeks*

$185 Owners and Select Members
$225 Executive and Presidential Members
$250 Chairman's Club Members
*Asia Pacific Points* Post #50

_*Additional Specific Fees*_

*International Owner Service Fee* $34.50 - Post #13

*VAT (Value Added Tax) for European Owners*

_*MVC Weeks*_

_*Note that Property Taxes for the Florida resorts will vary according to the Resort Calendar seasons, and are included in the MF budgets.
*Note that Property Taxes for the California resorts will vary among owners based on purchase price/date, and are billed separately by the counties._

*Aruba Ocean Club* 2BR - Post #15 and 1BR - Post #23
*Aruba Surf Club* 2BR - Post #17 and 3BR - Post #20
*Barony Beach Club* Post #48
*Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge* Post #42
*Club Son Antem* Gold - Post #63
*Desert Springs Villas I* Post #37
*Desert Springs Villas II* Post #27
*Fairway Villas* Post #16
*Frenchmans Cove* 2BR Plat - Post #6
*Grand Chateau* 2BR - Post #13 and  3BR EOY - Post #14 and 2BR EOY - Post #32 and 1BR - Post #34
*Grande Ocean* Post #30
*Grande Vista* 2BR Gold - Post #45 and 3BR Plat - Post #56 and 3BR Plat EOY - Post #60
*Harbour Club* Post #64
*Harbour Lake* 2BR Gold - Post #21
*Harbour Point at Shelter Cove* Post #45
*Heritage Club* Post #55
*Imperial Palms* 3BR Special - Post #29
*Kauai Beach Club* 1BR - Post #36
*Ko Olina Beach Club* 2BR - Post #3
*Legends Edge at Bay Point* Post #61
*Manor Club* Post #4 and Post #22
*Marbella Beach Resort* Post #52
*Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Towers* 2BR - Post #7 and 3BR - Post #12 and 2BR - Post #18
*Maui Ocean Club - Molokai, Maui & Lanai Wing* 2BR - Post #8 and 1BR - Post #9 and 1BR EOY - Post #41
*Monarch* 2BR - Post #19
*MountainSide* 2BR Plat - Post #28
*Newport Coast Villas* Post #31
*Ocean Pointe* 2BR Plat and 2BR Silver and 3BR Silver - Post #54
*Oceana Palms* 2BR Gold - Post #57 and 2BR Gold - Post #59
*OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes* Post #35
*Phuket Beach Club* Post #51
*Playa Andaluza* 3BR - Post #53
*Pulse℠ at Custom House, Boston* Post #5
*Royal Palms* White - Post #58
*Sabal Palms* 2BR Red - Post #43
*Shadow Ridge Villages* 2BR EOY Gold - Post #39 and 2BR Plat - Post #40
*St. Kitts Beach Club* 2BR - Post #33
*Streamside at Vail* Birch 1BR Week 15 - Post #62
*Summit Watch* 2BR - Post #44
*SurfWatch* 3BR - Post #26 and 2BR - Post #38
*Timber Lodge* 2BR - Post #10
*Villas at Doral* 2BR Plat - Post #24
*Waiohai Beach Club* Post #25
*Willow Ridge Lodge* 2BR - Post #2


----------



## krj9999

*Willow Ridge 2017*

Not billed yet, but has been adopted by the board.

Willow Ridge 2BR 
Operating Fee (Net): $846.19
Replacement Reserve: $288.15
Property Taxes: $22.35 (included in operating) 
TOTAL: $1,134.34 (biennial $567.17)
Change: $31.71 increase (2.9%)


----------



## middleoforchid

*Marriott KoOlina*

2 bdrm platinum

operating fee--- 1638.46
property tax-----190.34
reserve-----------289.30

2017 maintenance fee $2118.10 due 1/16/2017
2016 maintenance fee $2037.10, increase of $81 approximately 4% increase?


----------



## disneymom1

*Manor Club Sequel*

2 bedroom (lock off platinum)

2017 Operating fee $1009.97
2017 Property tax fee $68.03
2017 Replacement reserve $243.00

2017 Total $1321.00 (increase $60 from last year)


----------



## MOXJO7282

Marriott Vacation Club Pulse℠ at Custom House, Boston

2016- $1658

2016 Replacement Reserve	2016-01-12......	347.90
2016 Operating Fee	2016-01-12......	1309.87

2017 - $1765

2017 Replacement Reserve	2017-01-12	 361.82
2017 Operating Fee	2017-01-12	 1403.20



MF increase - $108 (6.07%)


----------



## jimf41

*Frenchmans Cove 2017*

*Frenchmans Cove 2017
MFC 2b Platinum*
Operating Fee...................$1512.00
Replacement Reserve............367.47
Developer Subsidy................none
Special Assessment..............none
Addt'l MF revenue.................none
TOTAL..............................$1879.47
Increase.........................................$ 152.04 8.0%

Property Taxes (billed separately)
PP week 7..........................$168.84
reg plat week.......................151.96

This year they discontinued the developer subsidy. Taking that out of the equation MF and RR actually went down $26. Taxes will be billed in 2017 but I expect them to remain the same as in 2016 posted above.


----------



## mjm1

Marriott's Maui Ocean Club- Lahaina & Napili Towers

Annual 2BR OF unit:

2017 AOAO Replacement Reserve	142.27
2017 Replacement Reserve	        282.45
2017 Property Tax Fee	                313.06
2017 AOAO Operating Fee	        755.89
2017 Operating Fee                      958.41
                                               ----------
Total                                       2,452.08

Due 1/9/17. 

We are new owners, so I don't have the prior year information. 

Mike


----------



## MOXJO7282

Maui Ocean Club - Original Towers [Molokai, Maui & Lanai Wing]
2016
2 bedroom oceanfront: $2108.94

Fiscal Year Description	Due Date	Amount Due
2016 Reserve AOAO	2016-01-08.........	122.16
2016 Replacement Reserve	2016-01-08........	213.64
2016 Property Tax Fee	2016-01-08.......	266.96
2016 Operating AOAO	2016-01-08........	693.72
2016 Operating Fee	2016-01-08........	812.46

2017
2 bedroom oceanfront: $2188.57

2017 AOAO Replacement Reserve	2017-01-09	126.98
2017 Replacement Reserve	2017-01-09	252.10
2017 Property Tax Fee	2017-01-09	279.42
2017 AOAO Operating Fee	2017-01-09	674.66
2017 Operating Fee	2017-01-09	855.41

2017 increase $79.63 (3.64%)


----------



## 5infam

Maui Ocean Club - Original Towers [Molokai, Maui & Lanai Wing] - 1 bedroom Mountain/Garden View


2017 AOAO Replacement Reserve.......115.44
2017 Replacement Reserve................229.18
2017 Property Tax Fee.......................254.02
2017 AOAO Operating Fee..................613.33
2017 Operating Fee...........................777.64
2017 Total Maintenance Fees............1,989.61

2016 AOAO Replacement Reserve.......111.05
2016 Replacement Reserve................194.22
2016 Property Tax Fee.......................242.69
2016 AOAO Operating Fee..................630.66
2016 Operating Fee...........................738.6
2016 Total Maintenance Fees............1,917.22

$72.39 increase of 3.78%


----------



## chrono88

Timber Lodge 2br
2017 condo reserve fee $54.12
2017 condo operating fee $212.12
2017 replacement reserve $313.02
2017 operating fee $651.80
Total $1231.06

Sent from my KFSAWI using Tapatalk


----------



## mjm1

Destination Club Points for 2017 (3,500 points):

Maintenance fee..........1,820.56
Property tax...................24.64
Total before club dues..1,845.20

MF's per point is $0.5272

For 2016:

Maintenance fee..........1,737.54
Property tax...................24.92
Total before club dues..1,762.46

MF's per point is $0.5036

Increase of 4.7%


----------



## GregT

Marriott Maui Ocean Club 3Br (Lahaina Villas)

2017 AOAO Replacement Reserve................170.72
2017 Replacement Reserve........................ 338.94
2017 Property Tax Fee...............................	 375.67
2017 AOAO Operating Fee	........................ 907.06
2017 Operating Fee	............................... 1150.08

Total $2,942 (up 3.8% from $2,835 last year)

Edited: thx Jeremy and Sue for note that I didn't put the unit!!


----------



## Kokolea

*Grand Chateau / 2BR / EY*

*▼Grand Chateau 2BR Platinum EY *
- Property Tax Fee.....$55.53
- Replacement Reserve.....$302.34 
- Operating Fee.....$836.93
- TOTAL.....$1,194.80
- Increase of $24.82 (2.12%UP)

NOTE: International Owner pay the $34.50 International Service Fee so my total is $1,229.30 which is up 2.06%.


----------



## Jeffrey

*Grand Chateau / 3BR / EOY*

- Operating Fee...............$613.41
- Property Tax Fee...........$   45.62
- Replacement Reserve....$248.40 

- TOTAL.........................$907.43

- Increase of $17.01 (1,91%)


----------



## Bac0s

*Aruba Ocean Club*

Gold Week, OV, 2 bedroom

Operating fee 1018.56

Replacement Reserve 610.44

Utilities 271.81

Total 1900.81

Increase of 82.02 (4.5%)


----------



## LUVourMarriotts

*Fairway Villas*

2 Bedroom
Operating Fee: $958.66
Property Tax Fee: $101.58
Replacement Reserve: $279.84
2017 Total MF: $1340.08

Increase of 2.96% over 2016 MF.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts

*Aruba Surf Club 2BR*

2 Bedroom
Operating Fee: $1010.14
Replacement Reserve: $492.66
Utilities: $300.70
Total 2017 MF: $1803.50

Increase of 3.15% over 2016 MF.


----------



## taffy19

*Maui Ocean Club 2Br (Lahaina Villas) MM1*

Fiscal Year Description			    Amount Due

2017 AOAO Replacement Reserve  		$  142.27
2017 Replacement Reserve			            282.45
2017 Property Tax Fee				    313.06
2017 AOAO Operating Fee			            755.89
2017 Operating Fee				            958.41

Total Amount Due				        $2,452.08

Last year's total was $2,362.84


----------



## MOXJO7282

*Marriott Monarch*

2017 Total $1420.10

108.90- Property Tax Fee
454.76  Replacement Reserve    
856.44  Operating Fee



2016 Total $1,385.76
$824.78 - Operating Fee
$454.76 - Replacement Reserve
$106.22 - Property Taxes

* Total 2017 increase - $35.10 (2.47%)*

_See this thread for discussion re Special Assessment rolled into the Reserves: Monarch - should we buy? [and, 2016-19 4-Year Special Assessment]_

_See this thread for discussion re one-time assessments following Hurricane Matthew:  HUGE 2017 MF's increases at SC Resorts / "Disaster Recovery" [Multi-threads merged.]_


----------



## m61376

*Aruba Suf Club 3 BR*

3 Bedroom
Operating Fee: $1338.19
Replacement Reserve: $671.39
Utilities: $520.65
Total 2017 MF: $2354.72

Increase of 3.2% over 2016 MF

Most of increase slated for Reserve Fund for 10 year refurbishment of Spyglass Tower slated for 2018


----------



## dioxide45

*Harbour Lake 2BR Gold Season*

2017 Property Tax Fee:	$ 147.83
2017 Replacement Reserve: $330.00
2017 Operating Fee: $826.73
*2017 Total: $1304.56*

2016 Total: $1,253.01
*4.11% increase*


----------



## Seaport104

*Manor Club Sequel Platinum*

      

 2017 Property Tax Fee  2017-01-12            68.03 
 2017 Replacement Reserve  2017-01-12    243.00 
 2017 Operating Fee  2017-01-12             1009.97 

MQ*xxxx*xx*B      $1,321.00  


----------



## Seaport104

*Aruba Ocean Club 1BR Gold*

2017 Utilities   2017-01-12                      193.72 
 2017 Replacement Reserve  2017-01-12    456.36 
 2017 Operating Fee  2017-01-12               773.62 


AB*xxx*xx*B      $1,423.70  


----------



## Seaport104

*Villas at Doral 2BR Platinum*

2017 Florida Club Fee  2017-01-19    45.11 
 2017 Property Tax Fee  2017-01-19    115.79 
 2017 Replacement Reserve  2017-01-19    301.00 
 2017 Operating Fee  2017-01-19    1122.57 


DA*xxxx*xx*B      $1,584.47           


----------



## jeepie

*Waiohai Beach Club 2017*

Operating Fee $1,466.92
Replacement Reserve $346.07
Property Tax $200.61
Total $2,013.60

2016 $1,939.36

3.8% Increase


----------



## SueDonJ

*SurfWatch 3BR*

$1,124.17 - Operating Fee *
$286.32 - Replacement Reserve
$94.62 - Property Taxes

*$1,505.11 - TOTAL*

$103.85 - Increase *

* This includes a one-time "Disaster Recovery" charge in the Operating Fee of $54.48 for damages/expenses caused by Hurricane Matthew.  See the cover letter and footnotes that accompany the MF's package; note any overage above insurance recovery will be reimbursed, and, this amount is not included in the calculation of MVW's Management Fee.

_Note discussion thread here:  HUGE 2017 MF's increases at SC Resorts / "Disaster Recovery" [Multi-threads merged.]_

_2016 Comparison_
$1,034.01 - Operating Fee
$270.22 - Replacement Reserve
$97.03 - Property Taxes


----------



## middleoforchid

*Desert Spring 2*

Desert Spring*2* 
2 bedroom *red* season

2017 Master Reserve             38.14
        Master Operating          63.14
        Replacement Reserve    424.46
        Operating Fee               787.82
        Total                            $1313.56

2016 Maintenance Fee           $1240.98   ( 5.8% close to 6% increase)


----------



## SkyBlueWaters

*Mountainside 2017*

Platinum 2BR
Operating Fee $862.99
Replacement Reserve $364.37
Property Tax $61.66
Total $1,289.02

2016 $1241.87

Increase 3.80%


----------



## jpc763

Imperial Palms Villas

3 Bedroom - Special Season	  


2017 Property Tax Fee              $190.81
2017 Replacement Reserve	       $398.00
2017 Operating Fee                  $924.40

Total $1513.21

2016 $1434.79 - Increase of 5.57%


----------



## MOXJO7282

*Grande Ocean*

2017 total $1454.30

Property Tax Fee              124.80
Replacement Reserve             321.36
Operating Fee                1008.14 *


2016 total $1320.80
Property Tax Fee        123.50
Replacement Reserve    309.28
Operating Fee        888.02


Total increase $133.50 (9.18%) *

* This includes a one-time "Disaster Recovery" charge in the Operating Fee of $95.00 for damages/expenses caused by Hurricane Matthew. See the cover letter and footnotes that accompany the MF's package; note any overage above insurance recovery will be reimbursed, and, this amount is not included in the calculation of MVW's Management Fee.

_Note discussion thread here:  HUGE 2017 MF's increases at SC Resorts / "Disaster Recovery" [Multi-threads merged.]_


----------



## MOXJO7282

*Newport Coast Villas*

2017 total - $1291.19

Master Reserve		 60.58
Condo Reserve		 81.58
Master Operating	 86.29
Condo Operating	 121.33
Replacement Reserve	 251.70
Operating Fee		 592.67
Tax                             97.04


2016 total - $1220.90
Master Reserve Assessment 58.82
Condo Reserve 74.15
Master Operating Assessment 91.23
Condo Operating 117.95
Replacement Reserve 238.58
Operating Fee 549.10 

total increase $70.29 (5.44%)


----------



## bazzap

Grand Chateau 2BR Platinum EOY 
(I know the EY has already been posted, but I am including this EOY for completeness)
2017 International Service Fee $17.25
2017 Operating Fee $418.47
2017 Property Tax Fee $27.77
2017 Replacement Reserve $151.17
2017 TOTAL $ 614.66
Increase 2.06%


----------



## bazzap

Marriott's St. Kitts Beach Club 2 Bed External Garden View
2017 International Service Fee $34.50
2017 Operating Fee $1,392.66
2017 Property Tax Fee $14.92
2017 Replacement Reserve $462.35
2017 TOTAL $1,904.43
Increase 2.75%


----------



## IngridN

*2017 Grand Chateau 1BR Platinum+*
- Property Tax Fee.....$35.7
- Replacement Reserve.....$194.37
- Operating Fee.....$620.47
- TOTAL.....$850.54


----------



## timtax

*Oceanwatch*

OceanWatch 2BR Plat +

$1,131.83 - Operating Fee *
$283.47 - Replacement Reserve


$1,415.30 - TOTAL

$242.38 - Increase *
20.66%!!!!!!!

* This includes a one-time "Disaster Recovery" charge in the Operating Fee of $200.00 for damages/expenses caused by Hurricane Matthew. See the cover letter and footnotes that accompany the MF's package; note any overage above insurance recovery will be reimbursed, and, this amount is not included in the calculation of MVW's Management Fee.

_Note discussion thread here:  HUGE 2017 MF's increases at SC Resorts / "Disaster Recovery" [Multi-threads merged.]_


----------



## KauaiMark

*Marriott's Kauai Beach Club 2017*

Kauai Beach Club - 1Br
    Operating Fee: 864.50
    Replacement Reserve: 178.50
    Property Taxes: 159.50
    Developer Subsidy: 

    TOTAL: 1683.50

    Increase/decrease over 2016 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (because I don't blame anybody who doesn't want to do the math!)

*


----------



## VacationForever

*Marriott's Desert Springs Villas I*

Desert Springs Villas I 
2 bedroom red season

2017 Master Reserve             38.13
2017 Master Operating          63.14
2017 Replacement Reserve   498.21
2017 Operating Fee	          885.37
Total:                             $1,484.85

2016 Total: $1,421.47

2017 MF 4.46 % increase over 2016

Separately billed 2017 Property Tax: $98.92


----------



## disneymom1

*Marriott's Surfwatch*

Marriott Surfwatch 2 bedroom Platinum

2017 Operating Fee  $967.58 *
2017 Property Tax Fee 2017 $81.44
Replacement Reserve $246.43

Total $1295.45

2016 $1205.86 ($89.59  7.4% increase *)

* This includes a one-time "Disaster Recovery" charge in the Operating Fee of $46.89 for damages/expenses caused by Hurricane Matthew. See the cover letter and footnotes that accompany the MF's package; note any overage above insurance recovery will be reimbursed, and, this amount is not included in the calculation of MVW's Management Fee.

_Note discussion thread here:  HUGE 2017 MF's increases at SC Resorts / "Disaster Recovery" [Multi-threads merged.]_


----------



## jpc763

*Shadow Ridge - 2BR EOY Gold*

2017 Master Reserve............ $3.30
2017 Master Operating......... $10.85
2017 Condo Reserve............. $35.20
2017 Condo Operating.......... $75.36
2017 Replacement Reserve.... $144.31
2017 Operating Fee.............. $429.42

Total $698.44

2016 $651.48 - up 7.21%


----------



## aka Julie

*Shadowridge Annual Platinum*

Shadowridge 2BR Platinum (Villages)

2017 Master Reserve ................$6.60
2017 Master Operating ............$21.69
2017 Condo Reserve ...............$70.40
2017 Condo Operating ...........$150.72
2017 Replacement Reserve ....$288.61
2017 Operating Fee ...............$858.84

Total:  $1396.86 up 7.2% (another big increase)


----------



## pspercy

*MMOC, Molokai, Maui, Lanai buildings, 1BR EOY*

Marriott Maui Ocean Club
Molokai, Maui, Lanai buildings, 1BR EOY

AOAO Operating Fee                                                      306.67
AOAO Replacement Reserve                                             57.72
Operating Fee                                                               388.82                                     
Property Taxes                                                              127.01
Replacement Reserve                                                     114.59

*TOTAL * * 994.81 * an increase of 3.78%


----------



## Xpat

*Canyon Villas - 2BR Platinum*

Canyon Villas - 2BR Platinum

*Amount Due: $1314.11	  
*
2017 Property Tax Fee	 33.90
2017 Replacement Reserve	 338.00
2017 Operating Fee		 942.21

Increase of 6.78% over 2016


----------



## Fairwinds

*Sabal Palms 2Bdr Annual Red*

Operating Fees:: $761.57
Replacement Reserve: $365.00
Property Tax: $152.52
Total: $1279.09

2016: $1222.32
4.43% increase


----------



## sudiski

*Marriott Summit Watch*

Summit Watch - 2BR

Operating fee - $1098.98
Replacement Reserve - $395.08
Property Tax - $63.80
2017 Total - $1557.86

2016 Total - $1522.99  
Increase of 2.3%


----------



## rsackett

Marriott's Harbour Point at Shelter Cove

Summer 2 BR
2017 Operating Fee 2017-01-09  $1026.77 *
2017 Replacement Reserve 2017-01-09  $176.65
2017 Property Tax Fee 2017-01-09 $69.64
2017 TOTAL - $1273.06 *

2016 Total Maintenance Fee $1244.00
Increase of 2.3%

* This includes a one-time "Disaster Recovery" charge in the Operating Fee of $183.00 for damages/expenses caused by Hurricane Matthew. See the cover letter and footnotes that accompany the MF's package; note any overage above insurance recovery will be reimbursed, and, this amount is not included in the calculation of MVW's Management Fee.

_Note discussion thread here:  HUGE 2017 MF's increases at SC Resorts / "Disaster Recovery" [Multi-threads merged.]_


----------



## dioxide45

*Grande Vista 2BR Gold
*
2017 Florida Club Fee: $45.11 
2017 Property Tax Fee: $159.17 
2017 Replacement Reserve: $317.09 
2017 Operating Fee: $755.91 
2017 Total: $1,277.28


2016 Total: $1,224.75 -->> 4.289% increase


----------



## gsedlock

Attached is a spreadsheet for Marriott's Kauai Beach Club and MVC Points.
Greg


----------



## aka Julie

*Barony Beach 2BR (Silver)*

2017 Property Tax Fee               $91.03
2017 Replacement Reserve       $334.15
2017 Operating Fee                   $925.95 *
Total 2017                               $1351.25

Increase of  9.68% / $119.13 *

2016 Property Tax Fee                $88.64
2016 Replacement Reserve        $324.42
2016 Operating Fee                    $818.94
Total 2016                                 $1232.00

* This includes a one-time "Disaster Recovery" charge in the Operating Fee of $75.00 for damages/expenses caused by Hurricane Matthew. See the cover letter and footnotes that accompany the MF's package; note any overage above insurance recovery will be reimbursed, and, this amount is not included in the calculation of MVW's Management Fee.

_Note discussion thread here:  HUGE 2017 MF's increases at SC Resorts / "Disaster Recovery" [Multi-threads merged.]_


----------



## hangloose

MGV 2BR (Platinum - Annual)
2017 Florida Club Fee $45.11
2017 Property Tax Fee $186.22
2017 Replacement Reserve $317.09
2017 Operating Fee $755.91
TOTAL 2017 = $1304.33   (==> Increase of 3.95%)

MGV 2BR (Platinum Annual)
2016 Florida Club Fees  $42.78  
2016 Property Tax Fee $206.53  
2016 Replacement Reserve  $286.96  
2016 Operating Fee  $718.48  
TOTAL 2016 =  $1254.75


----------



## MALC9990

Asia Pacific Club Points for 2017 (4,000 points):

Maintenance fee..........1475.56
MF's per point is $0.36889

Asia Pacific Club Points for 2016 (3000 points):

Maintenance fee..........1054.50
MF's per point is $0.3515

Increase - 4.95%


----------



## Xpat

Marriott's Phuket Beach Club

Maintenance Fee 2017-02-01  32512.17
Thai VAT Fee 2017-02-01  2275.85 

Total 2017 34788.02 ($974)

Total 2016 33948.77 ($948)

Increase of 2.5% (local currency) or 2.7% (USD)


----------



## Xpat

Marriott's Marbella Beach Resort

2017 Maintenance Fee 2017-02-01 908.97
2017 Spain VAT 2017-02-01 90.90

Total 2017 999.87 euros ($1061)

Total 2016 994.28 euros ($1087)

Up 0.6% in local currency, but down 2.4% in USD


----------



## Xpat

Marriott's Playa Andaluza

3 Bedroom

2017 Maintenance Fee 2017-02-01 1047.91
2017 Spain VAT 2017-02-01 104.79

Total 2017 1152.70 euros
(about $1231 at today's exchange rate)

Total 2016 1142.98 euros

Up 0.9% in local currency


----------



## jimf41

*Ocean Pointe 2017*

*2b OS Platinum*
Operating Fee.....................$970.76
Replacement Reserve............345.34
Florida Club Fee.....................45.11
Property tax.........................216.06

TOTAL..............................$1577.27

Increase.........................................$ 43.69 2.8%

*2b OF Silver*
Operating Fee.....................$970.76
Replacement Reserve............345.34
Florida Club Fee.....................45.11
Property tax.........................131.18

TOTAL..............................$1492.39
Increase.........................................$ 51.06 3.5%


*3b OF Silver*
Operating Fee.....................$1167.89
Replacement Reserve..............415.37
Florida Club Fee.......................45.11
Property tax...........................184.95

TOTAL..............................$1813.32
Increase.........................................$ 58.48 3.3%


----------



## alexb

HERITAGE CLUB 2017
golf fee 60.08
Operating fee 1407.24
Property tax fee 70.50
Replacement reserve 412.18
Total $1950
2016 $1600

_Note discussion thread here:  HUGE 2017 MF's increases at SC Resorts / "Disaster Recovery" [Multi-threads merged.]_


----------



## akennedy00

Marriott Grande Vista 3br Platinum 2017

2017 Operating Fee  $ 977.39
2017 Replacement Reserve $ 418.38
2017 Property Taxes $ 211.95
2017 Florida Club Fee  $  45.11

2017 TOTAL            $1672.83 4.08% increase over 2016

Increase
2016 TOTAL            $1604.43 8.64% increase over 2015
2015 TOTAL           $1465.70


----------



## Seaport104

*Marriott's Oceana Palms 2BR Oceanside GOLD*
*SN*XXX*38*B  *

*2017 Property Tax Fee 2017-01-09  225.60*
*2017 Replacement Reserve 2017-01-09  289.48*
*2017 Operating Fee 2017-01-09  1117.51*

*TOTAL $1,632.59*


----------



## Seaport104

*Marriott's Royal Palms White Season*
*RO*XXXX*42*B*

2017 Property Tax Fee 2017-01-16  126.65
2017 Replacement Reserve 2017-01-16  347.00
2017 Operating Fee 2017-01-16  812.52

TOTAL $1,286.17


----------



## 6scoops

Oceana Palms
Gold OV 2bd

2017 Operating Fee 1117.51
2017 Property Tax Fee 225.60
2017 Replacement Reserve 289.48

Total  1632.59


----------



## lejo2008

Marriott Grande Vista
3 Bedroom - Platinum - EOL
Florida Club - 22.56
Operating Fee - 498.70
Property Tax - 105.98
Replacement Reserve - 209.19

Total $836.43

2016-
2015-732.86


----------



## WyldSmurf

Marriott Legends Edge
2 Bedroom Gold and Platinum Week Owner (prices same for each week)
Florida Club- 45.11
Operating Fee- 991.79
Property Tax- 75.00
Replacement Reserve- 320.00 

Total 2017- 1431.90 (per week)


----------



## TXTortoise

Steamside at Vail
1BR Birch Week 15 - $680

Resort MFs vary by building, season/Week

_**** [Multiple posts combined.] ****_

Streamside Birch
1BR Week 15 Fixed

Billed quarterly or can prepay annually, but have to call to get billing fee waived.


2017 Operating Fee.   $127.10
2017 Replacement Reserve $40.42
2017 Billing Fee $5

Paid annually = the above x 4, less billing fee.


----------



## bazzap

Hi Steven
Club Son Antem Gold Week 2017 MF
2 Bed €1025.37
3 Bed €1172.42


----------



## Slinger

*Harbour Club
*
2017 Property Tax Fee $132.85
2017 Replacement Reserve $393.71
2017 Operating Fee $1169.27*
Total 2017 $1695.83

Increase of 12.12% / $296.54 *

Total 2016 $1399.29


*In 2017, there is a one-time "Hurricane Recovery Fee" of $228.00 included in the budget to address the damage from the worst natural disaster on Hilton Head Island in over 100 years.


----------



## TUGBrian

not sure if anyone wants a walk down memory lane, but i found this while updating some old pages on TUG this evening....a real eye opener!

http://www.tug2.net/advice/marriottmf.htm


----------



## bazzap

TUGBrian said:


> not sure if anyone wants a walk down memory lane, but i found this while updating some old pages on TUG this evening....a real eye opener!
> 
> http://www.tug2.net/advice/marriottmf.htm


Fascinating reading Brian, if rather frightening.
Checking it against my recent post here
Club Son Antem Gold Week 2017 MF 2 Bed €1025.37 was in 2002 €546.00.
I wish my income had gone up 88% in that time to cover my 10 weeks MVC ownership.


----------

